# Onlineshop ohne Gewerbe?



## flogy92 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ist es eigentlich möglich, einen Onlineshop zu eröffnen, ohne gewerblich zu werden? Also ich würde da einfach Ware zum Verkauf anbieten, die ich selber irgendwo zusammengekauft habe (ähnlich einer Brockenstube im Internet).

Darf ich das oder ist das rechtlich gesehen nicht möglich? Es gibt schliesslich auch Bands, die ihre T-Shirts online verkaufen - müssen diese auch ein Gewerbe anmelden?

Danke für die Antworten!


MfG flogy


----------



## vfl_freak (19. Juni 2009)

Moin,

das wird nicht gehen - es sei denn Du kannst dem FA schlüssig nachweisen, dass Du KEINE Gewinnabsicht hast ! ! !
Es kommt dabei immer auf die Gewinn*absicht* an, nicht darauf, ob und wieviel Du verdienst!
Soweit ich das weiß, gilt hier schon §1 des HGB, nach dem Du ein Ist-Kaufmann bist .....

Es gibt ja auch schon Urteile, wonach Personen, die über ebay mehrfach gleichartige Artikel verkauft haben, zur Gewerbeanmeldung gezwungen wurden! Im konkreten Fall hatte eine Frau über mehrere Monate die gebrauchte  Kleidung ihrer Kinder verkauft ! ! !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo!



vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> das wird nicht gehen - es sei denn Du kannst dem FA schlüssig nachweisen, dass Du KEINE Gewinnabsicht hast ! ! !


Und wo ist das Problem?
Man verkauft seine Sachen einfach mit Verlust (Verlust*absicht*  ), das dürfte selbst den dümmsten Beamten davon überzeugen dass keine Gewinnabsicht vorliegt. 

Was die Bands angeht:
Das sind keine Ist-/Kann-Kaufmänner (gibt noch mehr Formen der Kaufmänner), sondern Künstler.
Bei denen kommen also noch ganz andere Gesetze ins Spiel.
Abgesehen davon verkaufen wohl nur die wenigsten Bands ihre Ware selbst.
Schliesslich haben sie ja noch andere Sachen zu tun als nur ein wenig auf der Bühne "rumzuzappeln". 
Meist stecken irgendwelche Agenturen dahinter und/oder die Bands geben nur ihren Namen.
Man kann z.B. auch oft an den "offiziellen Webseiten" der Bands sehen dass diese von den Plattenlabels betrieben werden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## vfl_freak (19. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Und wo ist das Problem?
> Man verkauft seine Sachen einfach mit Verlust (Verlust*absicht*  ), das dürfte selbst den dümmsten Beamten davon überzeugen dass keine Gewinnabsicht vorliegt.



Moin,

wo das Problem liegt ? ? ?
Dass das FA das so nie akzeptieren wird -  eine *Verlustabsicht *gibt es in der Steuergesetzgebung in diesem Sinne nicht gibt!
Wenn Du permanent Artikel für 10 EUR einkaufst, aber für 7,50 EUR verkaufst, bekommst Du massive Probleme mit denen!
Wohl nicht zuletzt, weil dann Papa Staat um seine Einnahmen (EKSt./USt./Gewerbesteuer) besorgt ist .... ;-]

"Ohne Gewinnabsicht" arbeiten bspw. oftmals gemeinnützige Vereine, die Broschüren etc. zum Selbstkostenpreis abgeben!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

War ja auch nur ironisch gemeint.


----------



## vfl_freak (19. Juni 2009)

ach so ..... 

Na, ob das FA soviel Humor hat ? ? ? ? ^^

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

Bestimmt, sind doch schliesslich Berufskasper.....


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass Onlineshops dem Sprung in ein Haifischbecken gleichen. Jeder Winkeladvokat wird Dir ein Schreiben schicken bezüglich Copyright, falscher AGB, unlauterem Wettbewerb und vieler anderer Möglichkeiten..

Bevor Du also - überhaupt versuchsweise ein Shop online stellst - solltest Du schon mal die ersten 1000Eur entweder für das erste Schreiben oder den eigenen Anwalt bereit haben.

Links zum Lesen:
http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Definition-für-Online-Shop-__f36268.html
http://www.123recht.net/Abmahngefahr-für-Onlineshop-Betreiber-__a22445.html

http://www.aufrecht.de/themen/ebay-...ckungsverordnung-oder-batterieverordnung.html
http://www.crazytoast.de/2009/06/selbststaendigkeit/ein-eigener-onlineshop-als-geschaeftsidee.html

http://www.wendundpartner.de/in_abmahnung_onlineshop_agb.html
http://www.shz.de/artikel/article/111/onlineshop-misere-anwalt-blockt-konten-1.html

mfg chmee


----------



## flogy92 (19. Juni 2009)

Danke für die vielen Beiträge!

Okay, dann werde ich in der nächsten Zeit eben keinen Shop eröffnen. Allerdings habe ich für einen Kollegen eine Website erstellt, auf der er sich vorstellt und auch T-Shirts zum Kauf anbietet, um ihn zu unterstützen (er macht Musik).
Ist das nun also illegal? Denn schliesslich hat er kein Label oder sowas, sondern macht das einfach privat.


MfG flogy


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Juni 2009)

flogy92 hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings habe ich für einen Kollegen eine Website erstellt, auf der er sich vorstellt und auch T-Shirts zum Kauf anbietet, um ihn zu unterstützen (er macht Musik).
> Ist das nun also illegal? Denn schliesslich hat er kein Label oder sowas, sondern macht das einfach privat.



Moin,

letztlich betreibt er damit ein Gewerbe - und das FA wird erwarten, dass er auch ein solches anmeldet !
"privat" Geld verdienen, ohne dafür Steuern zu bezahlen, geht nun mal nicht .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## chmee (10. September 2009)

*EU-Bericht: 7 von 10 deutschen Elektronik-Webshops verstoßen gegen Verbraucherrecht*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/EU-B...ossen-gegen-Verbraucherrecht--/meldung/145082

mfg chmee


----------



## iyotta (27. November 2009)

Grundsätzlich sollte der *Betreiber eines Online-Shop* eine Gewerbeanmeldung abgeben, *Gewinnerzielungsabsicht* hin oder her. Letzteres ist eine Frage des Finanzamt, ob Verluste aus dem Gewerbe mit anderen Einkünften verrechnet werden. Im Falle des Musikers könnte man evtl. darauf verzichten, wenn der Online-Shop im Rahmen eines Gesamtauftritt des Musikers nur eine Ergänzung darstellt und die Einnahmen aus dem Online-Shop die aus der Musik nicht übertreffen. Musiker sind in der Regel selbständige Künstler und benötigen daher keine Gewerbeanmeldung.


----------

